# Grilled stuffed swai



## ingestiblebulk (Jun 9, 2010)

INGREDIENTS:
2 swai fillets
1 clove garlic
1 cap portabella mushroom
~15 sprigs chives
hot sauce
paprika
lemon pepper
butter
bread crumbs

DIRECTIONS:
cut the fillets in half, then butterfly and coat in hot sauce, paprika, & lemon pepper.  leave to marinade overnight.  the next day, melt butter in a small frying pan.  finely dice garlic, chives, & mushroom, and add to the butter.  fry until the butter starts to brown, and then add bread crumbs for consistency.  place a dollop of the stuffing into each piece of fish, and close up.  it may be beneficial to hold the fish closed with toothpicks or string.  add more butter to the pan used for stuffing, and more chives.  grill the fish until nearly done, then finish cooking in the butter and chives.  serve with garlic bread.  if desired, pour some of the remaining sauce over the fish.  serves 4.


----------



## GrillingFool (Jun 9, 2010)

For those who are wondering... swai is a lot like catfish.
This recipe sounds great! Thanks!


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Jun 9, 2010)

GrillingFool said:


> For those who are wondering... swai is a lot like catfish.
> This recipe sounds great! Thanks!



 Thanks GF cause I was like WTH is that, you took the stress outta my day...


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 10, 2010)

I imagine Swai must be a lot thicker than our U.S. catfish since I can't imagine being able to halve & butterfly one of our catfish filets.  Even if possible, the end product would be so thin you'd be able to see through them.


----------



## GrillingFool (Jun 10, 2010)

I have successfully stuffed the catfish filets from Kroger. My method is to make a pouch using a sharp knife, and carefully inserting the stuffings through the opening. 
Not too big on the foldover method of "stuffing" things, myself. 
Pouch is MUCH more fun, LOL!


----------



## ingestiblebulk (Jun 10, 2010)

GrillingFool said:


> I have successfully stuffed the catfish filets from Kroger. My method is to make a pouch using a sharp knife, and carefully inserting the stuffings through the opening.
> Not too big on the foldover method of "stuffing" things, myself.
> Pouch is MUCH more fun, LOL!



i'll have to remember that next time i make this.  i used the foldover method, and it was very difficult, especially to keep the whole thing together  while grilling and sauteeing.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 11, 2010)

I neither "fold over" nor "pouch" stuff much anymore. What I do is purchase 2 relatively thin filets per serving & bake them in individual-serving oval baking dishes. One filet goes on the bottom, stuffing in the middle, & 2nd filet on top along with grated cheese &/or buttered breadcrumbs, etc. Then baked in a 350-degree oven until cooked through.

Another method my mom uses is to spread stuffing over a filet, gently roll it up, fasten with a toothpick, & then either stand a group of these stuffed "rolls" on end in a baking dish, or place each individual roll in its own little glass pyrex dish for baking.  These turn out quite pretty, especially if your stuffing is colorful.


----------



## ingestiblebulk (Jun 12, 2010)

BreezyCooking said:


> I neither "fold over" nor "pouch" stuff much anymore. What I do is purchase 2 relatively thin filets per serving & bake them in individual-serving oval baking dishes. One filet goes on the bottom, stuffing in the middle, & 2nd filet on top along with grated cheese &/or buttered breadcrumbs, etc. Then baked in a 350-degree oven until cooked through.
> 
> Another method my mom uses is to spread stuffing over a filet, gently roll it up, fasten with a toothpick, & then either stand a group of these stuffed "rolls" on end in a baking dish, or place each individual roll in its own little glass pyrex dish for baking.  These turn out quite pretty, especially if your stuffing is colorful.



i seriously doubt i have the skill for your mom's method.  besides, my stuffing is about as far from pretty as it gets.  mushrooms and garlic may be delicious, but pretty they are not.


----------

